# noisy tummys



## lauralove

do you get it when you are just sitting there in class and your tummy makes a really loud noise it kind of growls and then your ibs kicks in. i end up sticking my arms in my tummy digging them in and pushing to stop it because its just emabarresing! does anyone else have this ??


----------



## Alana123

OMG YES!I THOUGHT IWAS THE ONLY ONErandomly expecially during a quiet test when i am most stressed my stomcah will "pop" or "gurgle" or make flatulent noises. it is so embarrassing cuz i am always scared people think i am passing gass cuz i do that often too







but i hope no one knows thatanyways wehenver it does thati dig my hands in my stomach REALLY hardalmost lik kneading it trying to "pop" all of te bubblesi kno it sounds weird but its theo nly way i see itIBS sucks!


----------



## sazzy

I never used to have this problem, and I don't know whether it's realted to my ibs. But recently, in the mornings mainly, i'll be sitting there in class and my stomach will make the most awful rumbling sounds. Sometimes they just sound like your stomach rumbling, other times it sounds like you're breaking wind and god is it embarassing. Again for me, it's usually when the whole room has gone quiet for once lol.


----------



## Alana123

its so embarrassing i hate it sooo muchit sounds lik im passin wind but its just my stomachit feels lik my stomach is "popping" or "vibrating" weird right?


----------



## rockingirl

This used to happen to me all the time when I first started getting IBS. It seemed like my stomach knew exactly when the classroom was quiet and it started making those fabulous random noises. Sooo embarassing. And it makes you soooo much more stressed when taking a test cuz you have to worry about noises too. The only thing that made it a little better was trying not to eat, but then I was super hungry!My IBS started after I had a different health problem (gynecological pain syndrome). Sometimes when I was in class I would be in a lot of pain so the school sent letters to my teachers saying I might need to leave class or I might be absent more often. However, I told a teacher I was getting anxiety attacks and I asked if I could take a test earlier in a different location, and he let me. So my advice is get your teachers notified about your situation. They really can help you out!


----------



## Quink

Omgg, i no what u have to deal with i have the same problums with my tummy







but i have a simple thing that u could try out if u would like. Maybe try asking your teacher if u could step out of he class for a minute and try to get it to settle down once it has go bak in







well it helped me hope u can try this


----------



## cody-collum

omg i didnt think anybody else suffered from this.em yes i had to walk outa school so many times because id get so embarresed and paranoid thinking other people could hear me.





















how wer u able to actually sit there and just let it happen.i had to get my friends to sit beside me and let me no if they could hear it.


----------



## Ashford

This is one of my most uncontrollable and embarrassing symptoms of IBS. There are a number of things you can try though that may help to reduce the noises. I find that when I get the noises in my upper abdomen (stomach) that they are usually accompanied by acidity. These are the types of noises that I get in the morning at school. You can reduce these by having a bigger breakfast, taking antacids, and I find that having a couple of big teaspoons of cream before going to school also helps to combat the acidity and therefore prevent the noises. Having a drink also helps to stop the acidity for a short time. Water coolers can be very useful if you happen to pass by one before entering class.The second kind I get are the ones that you can feel in your colon. These are usually the result of holding gas in. To help prevent these noises, prevent the gas. To do this: stop drinking carbonated beverages, take anti-gas medication (Gas-X, products containing simethicone), avoid foods which you know cause you gas, take digestive enzymes, and take probiotics. And of course, find a place where you can release any gas during the day. Going to the bathroom during lunchbreaks would probably make the most sense.The third kind of noises I have no idea how to prevent. They're the gurgling ones that seem to come from the middle of your abdomen. It sounds like liquid sloshing around, and they often occur without any warning whatsoever and are therefore the most embarrassing for me because I have no time to prepare for them. However, I notice that when I'm taking a course of antibiotics, the freqency of these noises increases dramatically.I hope some of my suggestions will help. Keep in mind that I still have not cured myself of these awfully loud noises, but my suggestions are what have helped me to combat them.


----------



## smiley

I have that happen too! I have to laugh to myself because people probably think we're just really hungry. I'm not going to correct them and say that its probably gas moving through my intestines though


----------



## jpnofl

I have a noisy tummy too.


----------



## Ricardo1

Oh God,I get that too. It is just the most embarassing thing ever. I always hope people think that it is just hunger noises and I try to tell them that but I am not sure if they believe me. I go bright red and just wish the world would open up and swallow me. I have tried asking to go to the bathroom but then that just makes it worse because people then start to think that I've got the runs







, which is often true, but I dont want them thinking that.....especially not the girls I like. IBS sucks. It takes away all my confidence.


----------



## BobbyGirl

OMG i totally get the noisy tummy situation too! Its really horrible when your in class and your feeling anxious about something.Sometimes i get nervous about absolutly nothing and it all kicks in and i dont expect it, i hate it so much.But yeah, i get this like vibrating feeling in my stomach, like a rumbly feeling but its nothing like a hungry stomach feeling its different. I thought i was the only one, im so glad im not!







It gets worse though when i get nervous cos then thats when you feel like u need to go to the bathroom or pass wind. I guess the more u think about it, the worse it gets.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Even though usually too quiet to hear everyone's intestines are always making some noise. While it can be embarrassing at least you know your intestines are moving stuff around. If they ever go completely silent (so you can't hear them with a stethoscope) it is a really bad blockage and can be a medical emergency.I think getting worried or anxious about it only makes them more likely to act up, so try thanking them for letting you know they are still working.


----------

